# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Mirë se vini në sofrën e Ferizaj...

## Roi

Tung...

Bej nje thirrje te gjithe Ferizajaseve te Forumit qe te bashkangjiten ne Sofren ton . 

Ti presim vllezrit e motrat nga Shqiperija , Maqedonia, Kosova Lindore , Malesija  Qamerija e gjithe diaspora... Aty ku ka Shqipe .. Ashtu si i ka hije..

Te bejme nje cik muhabet e te knaqemi ne sofren e Shqipetareve..

Ju dua o Populli im...

Bujrun Buk Krip e Zemer........

----------


## Milkway

> Tung...
> 
> Bej nje thirrje te gjithe Ferizajaseve te Forumit qe te bashkangjiten ne Sofren ton . 
> 
> Ti presim vllezrit e motrat nga Shqiperija , Maqedonia, Kosova Lindore , Malesija  Qamerija e gjithe diaspora... Aty ku ka Shqipe .. Ashtu si i ka hije..
> 
> Te bejme nje cik muhabet e te knaqemi ne sofren e Shqipetareve..
> 
> Ju dua o Populli im...
> ...


Hajde me hajr oo komshii 

Po ta bej sefte une i pari hahahaha .

----------


## Roi

Po ku je o Xhamia ...
Byren ne sofren ton...

----------


## ment

Pershendetje Ferizajli se edhe une jam nga Ferizaj ju uroj per Temen kaloni bukur

----------


## Roi

> Pershendetje Ferizajli se edhe une jam nga Ferizaj ju uroj per Temen kaloni bukur


Mire se na erdhe.

----------


## mendimi

Tung Ferizaj qysh po kaloni, mire se ju gjeta paski ba mire qe keni hap kete teme.

Duhet mu mbledh na qe jena te Ferizajt me ba naj llaf per ket qytetin ton

----------


## ment

A ka dikush ndoj info per Kryetarin e Ferizajit qe ishte transferuar ne vjen per sherim pas aksidentin  se si asht gjendja e tina atje

----------


## Roi

Po pak me mire sipas disa informacioneve...

----------


## Nete

Roi un sjam nga ferizai,por e vizitoj nganiher ,edhe ketu hyna vizit ju uroj per sofren ferizajlive ,paqit shum mysafira.

----------


## Roi

> Roi un sjam nga ferizai,por e vizitoj nganiher ,edhe ketu hyna vizit ju uroj per sofren ferizajlive ,paqit shum mysafira.


O mire se na erdhe Zemra. Ne po presim miq ketu ne sofren ton..
Tani do na vjen edhe Bombona. Uha sa mir do kalojm....

----------


## Roi

Çfar doni te hani apo te pini, Ja sa per fillim kemi ca pjes flije ketu me djath te bardh Sharri..
Doni dhe nje tarator..

----------


## agonny

jo flm  :ngerdheshje:  koha mire nfr sot a  :ngerdheshje:  
lol

----------


## Nete

> Çfar doni te hani apo te pini, Ja sa per fillim kemi ca pjes flije ketu me djath te bardh Sharri..
> Doni dhe nje tarator..


Fliaa, ja Roi mysafir te rregullt me paske hahahahaha,shkoj ta therras edhe tjeret e po hajm fliaa,sdi a u haen atyre mua shumm hahahahah

te pershendes,o i keq hahahahaha.

----------


## Roi

> Fliaa, ja Roi mysafir te rregullt me paske hahahahaha,shkoj ta therras edhe tjeret e po hajm fliaa,sdi a u haen atyre mua shumm hahahahah
> 
> te pershendes,*o i keq* hahahahaha.


Kjo pershendetje me futi ne NOSTALGJI.....O i keq....(nuk po quditem se i keq jam ama me thot edhe dikush )

Ejani ejani o Midja se me zemer do u pres..
Ti e di se te kam Xhan..

Po ku mbbeti lepurushje qe nuk ma hapi deren hiq ..

----------


## Nete

Roi vertet a,pa qellim ta thash zakonisht kur flas lirshem me dikend i them o i keq hahahah.

ja kalofsh ni dit te mir ,respekt.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Përshëndetje, o Roi djali dhe mirë se ju gjetem.
Besoj flijat të jenë gati, siç tha Midja.
Besoj edhe për drenicakë të ketë vend këtu.


Urime, urime Roi për temën e hapur kaq të qëlluar.

Përshëndetje,
Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## Milkway

O komshiooo kakoste bree ahahhahahahahhaha a

ku jeni ferizajiiii more jeni hup si faksi ne 1981 aahahhahhha

----------


## Roi

> Roi vertet a,pa qellim ta thash zakonisht kur flas lirshem me dikend i them o i keq hahahah.
> 
> ja kalofsh ni dit te mir ,respekt.


Midja mu me behet qefi qe ju flisni lir me mua dhe pa kurr far ofendimi e kam pranuar ate fjal me pelqeu hahahahaha.
I keq ma hahahahahah

----------


## Roi

> Përshëndetje, o Roi djali dhe mirë se ju gjetem.
> Besoj flijat të jenë gati, siç tha Midja.
> Besoj edhe për drenicakë të ketë vend këtu.
> 
> 
> Urime, urime Roi për temën e hapur kaq të qëlluar.
> 
> Përshëndetje,
> Adem Gashi, Danimarkë


O Agim bre burr po si nuk ka vend per Drenic. Aty eshte zemra e Kosoves me keni nderuar shume me ardhjen tuaj ne Sofren e Ferizajasve..
Po si je o Agim si po kalon ne Gyrbet.. I rend i shkreti..

Pershendetje edhe nga une e falemindert qe nderove Sofren ton..

----------


## Roi

> O komshiooo kakoste bree ahahhahahahahhaha a
> 
> ku jeni ferizajiiii more jeni hup si faksi ne 1981 aahahhahhha


Xhamia mos u ben burr tamam i ana moraves se qato fjalet e asaj gjuhes se keqe nuk i kam merak une ..
Sa per bujari e meqesi Shqipetare Byren ne od po jo me mbeturina te ndjellkeqesve..
Jo ate gjuhe..

----------

